# player seeking to play a half-celestial in a forgotten realm or vanilla dnd setting



## kirinke (Sep 13, 2004)

I am wanting to play in a forgotten realm or vanilla dnd setting using pbp.

I am really wanting to test out the half-celestial template, as I've never played it before. I have several backgrounds in mind and I am willing to work with the dm in tweaking the character so that it fits with the game. Mostly, I'm wanting to play the character for role-playing aspects. 

Heck, I'm even willing to start out with a normal character who developes the half-celestial traits as she 'matures'. Now that would be interesting....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 13, 2004)

kirinke said:
			
		

> I am wanting to play in a forgotten realm or vanilla dnd setting using pbp.




read and heed...


----------



## kirinke (Sep 14, 2004)

whoops, sorry. got confused. um, could a mod move this to 'talking the talk'? i'd appreciate it.


----------

